# Question about Versed and Demerol while Breastfeeding



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm having an Endoscopy tomorrow and they are giving me Versed (conscious sedation) and Demerol. I have done some research and have found conflicting information.

Is it safe to breastfeed my 7 month old as soon as I feel better? I have a pump but hate it and have a hard time pumping. He has solids but loves the boob . Should I have to pump and dump or can I wait a few hours and it will leave my breastmilk when it leaves my system?

I guess I am also confused as to if it stays in my milk until I feed or pump or leaves when it leaves the blood. I'm just being a paranoid first time mama *sigh*.

If anyone else has had a similar situation or has advice I would love to hear it, thanks!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

NAK

These are great links. The first is specifically for conscious sedation. Personally, I would feel safe breastfeeding my baby (at 7 weeks old) as soon as I was able to hold him. Good luck!

http://kellymom.com/health/meds/sedation.html

http://kellymom.com/health/illness/mom-surgery.html

http://kellymom.com/health/meds/pain-meds.html

http://kellymom.com/health/meds/anesthetics.html


----------



## Athora80 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks so much, I ended up nursing right before and then waiting six hours after while giving him solids. I nursed with no issues . Did find out I have chronic gastritis (without any real symptoms) and reflux esophagitis, ugh. That's a whollllle other topic! lol


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athora80*
> 
> Thanks so much, I ended up nursing right before and then waiting six hours after while giving him solids. I nursed with no issues . Did find out I have chronic gastritis (without any real symptoms) and reflux esophagitis, ugh. That's a whollllle other topic! lol


So glad you made it through, and I hope you feel better soon!


----------

